# Wooden smoker



## elkaholic85 (Nov 1, 2015)

Just finished this smoker today, any thoughts on what type of heat source I should use, my intitial thought was a camp chef propane burner, 













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 1, 2015


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow that looks great! Good job!


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

That looks really nice! You did some fine work on it!

Can you give us some specifics on the smoke house? (dimensions, materials used, more pics) That way we can make better suggestions based on what you have and the space available and the volume being heated.

That looks really nice!!


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

The walls are 1/2" blue pine (also known as bug wood) and the floor roof and trim is cedar.  The floor and 12" up the walls will be lined with aluminum sheet metal.  The dimensions for the box are, 42" tall, 26" wide, and 20" deep.


----------



## riich (Nov 2, 2015)

Use a modified turkey fryer burner, I have had great success using them.













IMG_0592-L.jpg



__ riich
__ Nov 2, 2015


















IMG_0608-L.jpg



__ riich
__ Nov 2, 2015


















IMG_0607-L.jpg



__ riich
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is a very nice looking smoker!

I don't have any experience with propane smokers go, but yours is roughly the same size as the MES 40 which runs on a 1200 watt electric element. I'm not sure what insulating properties the MES has compared to yours but there are lots of options for electric elements, hot plates, oven burners and such that people on this site use.

Otherwise I would say you could make a firebox/chamber/pit and duct the heat/smoke into your nice smokehouse.

Most of my experience comes from electric smokers so most of my research and knowledge is with those also. Electric is cheap and clean but some don't like the lack of skill and flavor associated with electric. I think is wonderful for my busy life and I still get great tasting Q.

But I am fairly new to this so I am sure someone smarter will be along shortly to help out!

Good luck and post more pics as you finish the build and make good Q!


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm not opposed to trying electric, being that this will be sitting on my deck, electric may be a safer bet. Out of a 1200 watt element, how high of temperatures are you able to reach? Thank you for your response.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> I'm not opposed to trying electric, being that this will be sitting on my deck, electric may be a safer bet. Out of a 1200 watt element, how high of temperatures are you able to reach? Thank you for your response.


Their website says 100°-275°F with their element and controls, but I would have to check to see what I could actual get it to. (It's my dad's smoker but I use it from time to time.)

I have an E-ECB that has a 1500 watt element. Unfortunately, it doesn't have any control so I will be getting a PID controller somewhat soon so that I can control the temperature in it. The manufacturer claims it heats to 250°F but I have haven't checked it out yet. 

The temperature range will depend on how well insulated your smoker is, the outside temps, how windy it is, things like that. 

I will check on my Brinkmann when I get home and I will give my dad a call to see about the MES. Hopefully someone comes along that has better information on the temps of electric elements.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Elk.  Good looking smoker you built.  

I have a MES 30--smaller element than the MES 40.  I can easily reach 275* with it.

Gary


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Elk.  Good looking smoker you built.
> 
> I have a MES 30--smaller element than the MES 40.  I can easily reach 275* with it.
> 
> Gary



Awesome, thanks for your input, looks like I'll be buying a MES 49 element.


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> Awesome, thanks for your input, looks like I'll be buying a MES 49 element.



40 not "49" damn fat fingers.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 2, 2015)

Dang, that is really cool!  Thumbs Up


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

BBQBrett said:


> Dang, that is really cool!  Thumbs Up



Thank you.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> Awesome, thanks for your input, looks like I'll be buying a MES 40 element.


Have you looked into these as far as where you can find them? I was just wondering what your setup will look like for controlling the temp on the MES 40 element. I haven't looked into parts for the MES 40 but I know the element is controlled by the integrated control panel on the top of the unit. I just don't want you to order something before making sure it will work the way you want it to. 

Hoping someone else has some insight for this!


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 2, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Have you looked into these as far as where you can find them? I was just wondering what your setup will look like for controlling the temp on the MES 40 element. I haven't looked into parts for the MES 40 but I know the element is controlled by the integrated control panel on the top of the unit. I just don't want you to order something before making sure it will work the way you want it to.
> 
> Hoping someone else has some insight for this!



It looks as though I can add a  universal heat element control circuit to the MES 40 element, that I could mount to the outside wall.  Hopefully someone who has done this before will chime in and let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay good, sounds like you have a plan. I have never messed with stuff like that. I was mainly pointing out that a 1200 watt element should work for the size of smoker. Keep us posted on how it goes!

Anyone have advice for this?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2015)

if you are serious, I would look at this brinkman replacement. Its 1500 watts.  
You can probably pick up a brinkman analog, I have three old analog smokers and they all work fine.

These are only 1250 watts, but right there is the plug in controllers.  http://www.oldsmokey.com/collections/parts/electric-smoker

That's just with a quick 5 mins search. BUT I would definitely look for a min. of 1500Watts. I am doubting the 1200 would make you happy.


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 6, 2015)

Well I got her all finished up, ended up going with propane instead of electric. Lowest temp was 145, and highest was 325.  I'll be seasoning it and experimenting with the heat and smoke tomorrow. 













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 6, 2015


----------



## bryonlr (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow  beautiful smoker, hope she doesn't go up in smoke??


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice lookin smoker.


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 7, 2015)

bryonlr said:


> Wow  beautiful smoker, hope she doesn't go up in smoke??


Thank you, I hope so too.  The fire box is layered with sheet metal and tile, should be enough to keep it from going up in smoke...I hope. The tiles in the bottom were cool to the touch while the temperature in the top section hovered around 250.













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 7, 2015


----------



## riich (Nov 7, 2015)

That is a nice compact looking burner. What are the specifics on it?

Your smoker looks awesome, by the way.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice looking smoker. For safeties sake I'd replace the tiles with fire brick. Also make sure you have a good drip pan containment device between the open flame and the meat. A grease fire would burn your smoker down. A friend had that happen to his.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's a beauty.  Great looking smoke house


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> Well I got her all finished up, ended up going with propane instead of electric. Lowest temp was 145, and highest was 325. I'll be seasoning it and experimenting with the heat and smoke tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your smoker looks great.  What do you plan to use for the smoke?

Gary


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Riich said:


> That is a nice compact looking burner. What are the specifics on it?
> 
> Your smoker looks awesome, by the way.
> 
> Thank you. The burner is out of a camp chef, 30,000 btu's.  Sounds like overkill but it actually works out just right.  I seasoned and experimented with it today and I was able to control the heat very well, I was able to keep it as low as 120 with just adjusting the dampers, and was able to quickly heat it, within about 5 minutes, to 250.  I am very pleased with the setup.


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 7, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Your smoker looks great.  What do you plan to use for the smoke?
> 
> Gary



Thank you, for the smoke I have a grate that sits just above the burner for a chip pan and water pan to sit on.  I also have a secondary firebox that is ducted into the side of the lower portion for cold smoking. Still working.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice looking smoker. Always felt that there is nothing better than a wood smoker.I have two wooden houses and wouldn't trade them.

Steve


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 17, 2015)

kesmc27 said:


> Nice looking smoker. Always felt that there is nothing better than a wood smoker.I have two wooden houses and wouldn't trade them.
> 
> Steve



Thank you, used it for the first time last weekend and I was very pleased. 













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 17, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> Thank you, used it for the first time last weekend and I was very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that is cool! Is the antler a handle or latch? Any more pictures of it all finished and in use?


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 17, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Okay that is cool! Is the antler a handle or latch? Any more pictures of it all finished and in use?
> 
> :points:



Thanks, It's just a handle, it has 3 cam lock latches that pull the doors in tighter the more you turn the latches. 













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 17, 2015)

elkaholic85 said:


> Thanks, It's just a handle, it has 3 cam lock latches that pull the doors in tighter the more you turn the latches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 17, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 18, 2015)

You did a real nice job with that. I like it!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2015)

My thought was also a Turkey burner .  

Nice job on the work , great wood working skills . 

Thanks for thr look .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 21, 2015)

Did a batch of venison summer sausage, and snack sticks today. 













image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ elkaholic85
__ Nov 21, 2015


----------



## elkaholic85 (Nov 21, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> My thought was also a Turkey burner .
> 
> Nice job on the work , great wood working skills .
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm definitely not a carpenter but I am pleased with it.


----------



## Lubie40 (Jan 14, 2022)

elkaholic85 said:


> Thank you, used it for the first time last weekend and I was very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you not have a ceiling in it is that why the smoke comes out the slates like that?


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful smoker!!!  Very nice work.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 16, 2022)

Quick question: I didn't see a smoke stack.  How is it vented at the top?


----------

